# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  correct fall in guttering

## bozo

Hi 
I am installing some new zincalume 'quad' guttering and am after some advice on the recommended fall, be it per metre, 5 metre or 10 metres of guttering. If anyone out there has installed guttering before and is aware of any 'tricks' or things to be careful of then I would appreciate your advice. Seems like a pretty straightforward thing to do though, despite 3 people quoting over $800 to install the 25m of guttering for me.  
thanks in advance
Bozo

----------


## DavidG

Don't know if there is a standard or not but I have always dropped the gutter about 25mm to the drain points. 
ie. 
Put a gutter bracket on at the high end.
Put another bracket about 25mm lower at the downpipe end.
Put a string line between the two and put the remaining brackets up. 
As long as there is a fall and water does not stay in the gutter then all should be fine.

----------


## joe greiner

Standard here is 1 inch per 20 feet; about 25mm per 6m; or 42mm per 10m. Water doesn't respect national boundaries, so probably appropriate in Oz, unless 40mm or 45mm per 10m for rounder numbers. 
Joe

----------


## Barry_White

More important than the fall is enough downpipes to empty the water out of the gutter. 
If you go here you will find everything you wanted to know about installing roofing, walling and gutters and were afraid to ask. Download the whole manual or the section you are interested in.   http://www.bluescopesteel.com.au/ind...F600C04FCF6B8F

----------


## Make it work

1:500 for eave gutters and 1:100 for box gutters according to the BCA. 
Cheers
Alan

----------


## billbeee

I have always done as DavidG does, about 20 to 25 fall in any one stretch of fascia. 
I just measured off the fascia until the time we had to refix a long length. The owner got up on a ladder after we left the job and put water up there with a hose pipe.  Water ponded at the wrong end.  I did what I should have done in the first place and put a level on the fascia.  
It was about 45mm out of level in a 9m run. 
When we refixed the gutter it looked terrible, but it had to be. 
Interesting Alan, that the BCA is only 10mm in 5m. Just shows how little you need. 
Cheers
Bill

----------


## Barry_White

When I was selling and erecting Ezyframe sheds which were designed by Lysaght the people that invented roofing and gutters with the Sheerline fascia type gutter we used to put it in level without fall and installed a 100 x 75 downpipe every 12 metres and didn't have any problems with water getting away. 
Like I said it's all about the downpipes rather than the gutter.

----------


## Make it work

> Like I said it's all about the downpipes rather than the gutter.

  It is a different story if you are harvesting rain water to a tank, but otherwise whatever works. 
Cheers
Alan

----------


## celestem

In the case of a steel rebated fascia, is getting the 1:500 slope possible or even relevant??
This slope should be done by the roof capenter then as he installs the fascia or are the fascia clips bendable by the roof plumbers to achieve the desired result.

----------

